# A Trivella



## Spot (10 Aprile 2016)

A me sto referendum sta facendo salire l'insofferenza per ambo le parti. Ma assai.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> A me sto referendum sta facendo salire l'insofferenza per ambo le parti. Ma assai.


C'è stato uno sdoganamento della maleducazione  (non credo per responsabilità unica) e questo porta a non confrontarsi più nel merito.

Ancora più insopportabile è il metodo della disinformazione per cui si discute settimane su cose false e sulla base di queste ci si schiera da tifosi.


----------



## Spot (10 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è stato uno sdoganamento della maleducazione  (non credo per responsabilità unica) e questo porta a non confrontarsi più nel merito.
> 
> *Ancora più insopportabile è il metodo della disinformazione per cui si discute settimane su cose false e sulla base di queste ci si schiera da tifosi.*


Quoto. Odio totale.
Guarda, io sono una lettrice attenta, ma ti giuro che con tutti i falsi che circolano a una settimana prima della cosa non ho un'idea e non so che fare.
Anche le testate nominalmente più imparziali sviano e discutono dell'ovvio (quando il tema non è ovvio per niente).


----------



## bettypage (10 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Quoto. Odio totale.
> Guarda, io sono una lettrice attenta, ma ti giuro che con tutti i falsi che circolano a una settimana prima della cosa non ho un'idea e non so che fare.
> Anche le testate nominalmente più imparziali sviano e discutono dell'ovvio (quando il tema non è ovvio per niente).


Ma cosa ti lascia perplessa sul prender posizione?


----------



## Spot (10 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma cosa ti lascia perplessa sul prender posizione?


Il referendum in sè, com'è stato impostato, non mi piace. E non sono d'accordo con la campagna di chi lo promuove.
Tantomeno mi piace la campagna di chi predica l'astensione.

Ora: al di là della questione ambientale (che se non è una scemenza, comunque è stata gonfiata a dismisura) e quella energetica (gli impianti in questione coprono percentuali minime del fabbisogno, questo l'abbiamo capito), cosa succede agli impianti se vince il sì, e cosa se vince il no?
Più o meno questo.
Non vado troppo nello specifico perchè forse il 3d non è molto adatto


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Il referendum in sè, com'è stato impostato, non mi piace. E non sono d'accordo con la campagna di chi lo promuove.
> Tantomeno mi piace la campagna di chi predica l'astensione.
> 
> Ora: al di là della questione ambientale (che se non è una scemenza, comunque è stata gonfiata a dismisura) e quella energetica (gli impianti in questione coprono percentuali minime del fabbisogno, questo l'abbiamo capito), cosa succede agli impianti se vince il sì, e cosa se vince il no?
> ...


Temo niente. Perché  "fatta la legge scoperto l'inganno" perciò vi sarà un rinnovo e, forse, ci sarà una scelta dei concessionari. 

Ha un valore più politico e di indirizzo.


----------



## Spot (10 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Temo niente. Perché  "fatta la legge scoperto l'inganno" perciò vi sarà un rinnovo e, forse, ci sarà una scelta dei concessionari.
> 
> Ha un valore più politico e di indirizzo.


In che senso un rinnovo?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> A me sto referendum sta facendo salire l'insofferenza per ambo le parti. Ma assai.


È la prima volta da che non andrò ad esprimere il mio voto. Stavolta mi rifiuto


----------



## spleen (10 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Il referendum in sè, com'è stato impostato, non mi piace. E non sono d'accordo con la campagna di chi lo promuove.
> Tantomeno mi piace la campagna di chi predica l'astensione.
> 
> Ora: al di là della questione ambientale (che se non è una scemenza, comunque è stata gonfiata a dismisura) e quella energetica (gli impianti in questione coprono percentuali minime del fabbisogno, questo l'abbiamo capito), cosa succede agli impianti se vince il sì, e cosa se vince il no?
> ...


Non risolvi la questione ambientale da subito con il si.
Al momento non succederà nulla di eclatante, quando finiranno le concessioni il problema sarà risolto o aggirato in un altro modo.
E' la questione energetica in se che ha una valenza strategica. A dispetto della relativa abbondanza di oro nero e gas di adesso i nostri figli si troveranno a fronteggiare una colossale crisi in proposito. E guarda che il problema principale non sarà come riempire i serbatoi o come produrre energia elettrica, il problema di fondo, potenzialmente di difficile soluzione sarà come produrre senza petrolio le colossali quantità di fertilizzanti che consentono oggi come oggi la possibilità di produrre a costi relativamente bassi cereali e leguminose per nutrire noi e i nostri animali.
Ma siamo un tantino OT


----------



## spleen (10 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> In che senso un rinnovo?


Che le concessioni di estrazione vanno rinnovate, forse che si forse che no.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> In che senso un rinnovo?


Abolito lo sfruttamento fino ad esaurimento, verrà fatto in modo di rinnovare le concessioni, fino all'esaurimento.


----------



## bettypage (10 Aprile 2016)

Ti consiglio questo articolo molto equilibrato e condivido che il peso è più  politico. Tra l altro leggevo che se l estrazioni sono sopra un certo quantitativo devono riconoscere le royalities alle regione e proprio perchè le concessioni sono rinnovabili all infinito, le compagnie eludono il dazio facendo più estrazioni con quantitativi bassi. Insomma oltre il danno la beffa
http://www.lavoce.info/archives/40517/referendum-notriv-oltre-il-quesito/


----------



## spleen (10 Aprile 2016)

Un altro problema, gravissimo e del quale si parla poco è che estraendo idrocarburi in Adriatico si producono effetti certi sulla subsidenza dei terreni costieri, che unito al fatto del sollevamento delle acque marine per effetto del riscaldamento globale mette in crisi gli insediamenti costieri. A Venezia il mose potrebbe servire a niente, tra poco.


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2016)

da quel che ho capito, il rapporto costo/beneficio è troppo elevato per continuare nelle estrazioni dopo la scadenza. Voterò si. Trovo comunque scandaloso che un governo inviti all'astensione in occasione di una votazione. Ovviamente quando lo fecero il Vaticano e il governo di centro destra, per il referendum sulla fecondazione assistita, tutta la sinistra insorse gridando allo scandalo... anche se in effetti, definire oggi il PD e il presidente del consiglio di sinistra, è un attimo faticoso


----------



## spleen (11 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> da quel che ho capito, il rapporto costo/beneficio è troppo elevato per continuare nelle estrazioni dopo la scadenza. Voterò si. *Trovo comunque scandaloso che un governo inviti all'astensione in occasione di una votazione.* Ovviamente quando lo fecero il Vaticano e il governo di centro destra, per il referendum sulla fecondazione assistita, tutta la sinistra insorse gridando allo scandalo... anche se in effetti, definire oggi il PD e il presidente del consiglio di sinistra, è un attimo faticoso


Quoto con convinzione, soprattutto il neretto.


----------



## banshee (11 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> da quel che ho capito, il rapporto costo/beneficio è troppo elevato per continuare nelle estrazioni dopo la scadenza. Voterò si. Trovo comunque scandaloso che un governo inviti all'astensione in occasione di una votazione. Ovviamente quando lo fecero il Vaticano e il governo di centro destra, per il referendum sulla fecondazione assistita, tutta la sinistra insorse gridando allo scandalo... *anche se in effetti, definire oggi il PD e il presidente del consiglio di sinistra, è un attimo faticoso*





spleen ha detto:


> Quoto con convinzione, soprattutto il neretto.


condivido anche io, soprattutto il neretto.

e ricordo anche il Referendum sull'acqua, giugno 2011, con Berlusconi presidente del Consiglio che invitava gli elettori ad andare al mare invece di votare e l'opposizione fece una tragedia.


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> condivido anche io, soprattutto il neretto.
> 
> e ricordo anche il Referendum sull'acqua, giugno 2011, con Berlusconi presidente del Consiglio che invitava gli elettori ad andare al mare invece di votare e l'opposizione fece una tragedia.


ahahahahah vero!!!! Pure quello.... hai ragione :up: Se beccheranno ill pifferaio fiorentino con qualche nipotina mercenaria, vedrai che riusciranno a farla passare per un aiuto al reddito.... tipo gli 80 euri :carneval:


----------



## brenin (11 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> da quel che ho capito, il rapporto costo/beneficio è troppo elevato per continuare nelle estrazioni dopo la scadenza. Voterò si. Trovo comunque scandaloso che un governo inviti all'astensione in occasione di una votazione. Ovviamente quando lo fecero il Vaticano e il governo di centro destra, per il referendum sulla fecondazione assistita, tutta la sinistra insorse gridando allo scandalo... anche se in effetti, *definire oggi il PD e il presidente del consiglio di sinistra, è un attimo faticoso *


Verissimo, dei vecchi "compagni" hanno però mantenuto intatta la voracità.... tale e quale a quella della cosiddetta " opposizione " . Adeso sono curioso di vedere cosa si inventerà il puffo ( dopo gli 80 euro in prossimità delle elezioni europee ) per le prossime elezioni politiche.... e aspetto che qualche solerte magistrato metta il "nasino"  su alcune transazioni immobiliari a Firenze.... e che naturalmente non insabbino il dossier Banca Etruria....


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo, *dei vecchi "compagni" hanno però mantenuto intatta la voracità.*... tale e quale a quella della cosiddetta " opposizione " . Adeso sono curioso di vedere cosa si inventerà il puffo ( dopo gli 80 euro in prossimità delle elezioni europee ) per le prossime elezioni politiche.... e aspetto che qualche solerte magistrato metta il "nasino"  su alcune transazioni immobiliari a Firenze.... e che naturalmente non insabbino il dossier Banca Etruria....


:up:
LoRenzi il MagniFico da buon mecenate ha grande fantasia, qualche coniglio dal cilindro lo tirerà fuori... così rassicurerà lo zoccolo duro (ma proprio duro eh ) che lui ha il cuore rosso che batte a sinistra


----------



## Spot (11 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> condivido anche io, soprattutto il neretto.
> 
> e ricordo anche il Referendum sull'acqua, giugno 2011, con Berlusconi presidente del Consiglio che invitava gli elettori ad andare al mare invece di votare e l'opposizione fece una tragedia.


Io sull'acqua non ho votato. Di nuovo, non d'accordo col referendum.
Uno dei motivi per cui voterei si, invece, sta volta, è la questione della bonifica obbligatoria allo scadere della concessione. Devo ammettere che l'idea di un impianto che rimane "fino all'esaurirsi del giacimento" mi spaventa. Non equivale alla possibilità di mantenere lì l'impianto all'infinito senza affrontare i costi di bonifica?

@Bruni: beh, le concessioni si possono ancora prorogare no? Almeno 10+5 anni.

Comunque io mi lamentavo proprio di questo. A me (dal basso della mia ignoranza) sembra l'argomento più importante di tutta la questione. Mentre il dibattito, in genere, verte su altro.

E il biasimo più importante, al solito, per me va alle associazioni ambientaliste. Se volete sensibilizzare la gente, non instupiditela. Ammesso che i vostri intenti siano "onesti".
Ma io ho un'antipatia vecchia verso di loro.


----------



## Spot (11 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> da quel che ho capito, il rapporto costo/beneficio è troppo elevato per continuare nelle estrazioni dopo la scadenza. Voterò si. Trovo comunque scandaloso che un governo inviti all'astensione in occasione di una votazione. Ovviamente quando lo fecero il Vaticano e il governo di centro destra, per il referendum sulla fecondazione assistita, tutta la sinistra insorse gridando allo scandalo... anche se in effetti, definire oggi il PD e il presidente del consiglio di sinistra, è un attimo faticoso


Mhhh.. ma l'astensione referendaria ha un valore molto diverso rispetto agli altri tipi di votazioni.


----------



## banshee (11 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Io sull'acqua non ho votato. Di nuovo, non d'accordo col referendum.
> Uno dei motivi per cui voterei si, invece, sta volta, è la questione della bonifica obbligatoria allo scadere della concessione. Devo ammettere che l'idea di un impianto che rimane "fino all'esaurirsi del giacimento" mi spaventa. Non equivale alla possibilità di mantenere lì l'impianto all'infinito senza affrontare i costi di bonifica?
> 
> @Bruni: beh, le concessioni si possono ancora prorogare no? Almeno 10+5 anni.
> ...



idem. io non ho capito molto della questione ma la penso come te... il dibattito è come sempre strumentalizzante, invece di informare si tirano fango l'uno con l'altro..

il panorama è sempre più sconfortante, vado OT, hai sentito Salvini ieri? Mattarella al Vinitaly ha parlato delle frontiere per il discorso import export del vino, e a ragione visto che la nostra esportazione sta andando alla grande. Quello ha sentito "frontiere" e ha cominciato a inveire che il Presidente invita i clandestini :facepalm:


----------



## Spot (11 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> idem. io non ho capito molto della questione ma la penso come te... il dibattito è come sempre strumentalizzante, invece di informare si tirano fango l'uno con l'altro..
> 
> il panorama è sempre più sconfortante, vado OT, hai sentito Salvini ieri? Mattarella al Vinitaly ha parlato delle frontiere per il discorso import export del vino, e a ragione visto che la nostra esportazione sta andando alla grande. Quello ha sentito "frontiere" e ha cominciato a inveire che il Presidente invita i clandestini :facepalm:


Non l'ho visto... ma Salvini lo fa talmente apposta che non ci faccio più caso. Nè per ridere nè per prenderlo sul serio.
Quello che mi sconforta è che nessuno si ponga su linea alternative, e questa ne è l'ennesima dimostrazione. Davvero si pensa che l'elettorato non riesca a recepire linguaggi diversi?
Non dico tutti - il populismo è populismo, indipendentemente dal colore - ma almeno qualcuno.
Anche i personaggi che seguivo fino a un po' di tempo fa - gente vestita di professionalità e serietà - mi stanno schifando abbastanza.


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Mhhh.. ma l'astensione referendaria ha un valore molto diverso rispetto agli altri tipi di votazioni.


Certo, invece di esprimere un parere punta ad invalidare tutto giocando sulla soglia, sfruttando l'astensionismo endemico. Assolutamente sleale.


----------



## bettypage (12 Aprile 2016)

http://www.internazionale.it/opinione/marina-forti/2016/04/12/dubbi-risposte-referendum-trivelle


----------



## Spot (13 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Certo, invece di esprimere un parere punta ad invalidare tutto giocando sulla soglia, sfruttando l'astensionismo endemico. Assolutamente sleale.


Mh.
Eticamente potrei essere d'accordo.
Ma è uno strumento messo a disposizione dalla costituzione, quello dell'astensione.
Quindi non mi sento di criticare chi decide di farne uso.
Proporlo, ovviamente, soprattutto se si tratta del partito di maggioranza, ha una sfumatura diversa.



bettypage ha detto:


> http://www.internazionale.it/opinione/marina-forti/2016/04/12/dubbi-risposte-referendum-trivelle


Grazie, utilissima al solito 
Senti... ma davvero metà degli impianti non sono stati sottoposti a VIA? E'... legalmente possibile?

Edit: si lo è. Azz, devo leggere le cose meno di fretta :rotfl:
Comunque immagino che al di là della VIA, siano stati fatti i dovuti controlli (immagino.. non so.)


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Mh.
> Eticamente potrei essere d'accordo.
> Ma è uno strumento messo a disposizione dalla costituzione, quello dell'astensione.
> Quindi non mi sento di criticare chi decide di farne uso.
> Proporlo, ovviamente, soprattutto se si tratta del partito di maggioranza, ha una sfumatura diversa.


Ok, ma i padri costituenti fissarono il limite del 50% quando l'affluenza media alle urne era altissima. Sarebbe ora di limare quel numero ed adeguarlo ai tempi.


----------



## Spot (13 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok, ma i padri costituenti fissarono il limite del 50% quando l'affluenza media alle urne era altissima. Sarebbe ora di limare quel numero ed adeguarlo ai tempi.


Bisognerebbe riscrivere ex novo tutta la costituzione (la più bella del mondo di sta cippa, perdona il francesismo), ma questa è un'altra storia.


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok, ma i padri costituenti fissarono il limite del 50% quando l'affluenza media alle urne era altissima. Sarebbe ora di limare quel numero ed adeguarlo ai tempi.



Diciamo che l'affluenza era maggiore anche perché i quesiti referendari erano ben diversi.

Penso a Monarchia/repubblica, divorzio, aborto. Non solo, ma mi fermo qui.

Oggi per che dovremmo scomodarci? P'à trivella?

Scusate eh, ma se le prendesse chi di dovere, certe responsabilità "scomode", che i padri costituenti si stanno rivoltando nella tomba :up:


----------



## Spot (13 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Diciamo che l'affluenza era maggiore anche perché i quesiti referendari erano ben diversi.
> 
> Penso a Monarchia/repubblica, divorzio, aborto. Non solo, ma mi fermo qui.
> 
> ...


In disaccordo. 
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consultazioni_referendarie_in_Italia

Comunque, la validità del referendum in sè come strumento è molto opinabile in effetti.
Ad esempio:
1995, privatizzazione della RAI.


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Diciamo che l'affluenza era maggiore anche perché i quesiti referendari erano ben diversi.
> 
> Penso a Monarchia/repubblica, divorzio, aborto. Non solo, ma mi fermo qui.
> 
> ...


L'affluenza era diversa anche alle politiche, o alle comunali. E questo perchè il momento del voto veniva riconosciuto fondamentale, come un diritto guadagnato col sangue della guerra civile, dopo anni di dittatura.
Le motivazioni che porti non mi trovano d'accordo, anche perchè  ci si deve poter esprimere proprio su responsabilità scomode. I padri costituenti si staranno rivoltando per ben altre nefandezze, secondo me


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> *In disaccordo.
> *https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consultazioni_referendarie_in_Italia
> 
> Comunque, la validità del referendum in sè come strumento è molto opinabile in effetti.
> ...



Bè, insomma.... Pure nel 1990 dei cacciatori non gliene è fregato niente a nessuno. 

Se è solo la differente coscienza civica che vogliamo scomodare. 

Comunque a nessuno della politica frega qualcosa, son la prima a dirlo.

Abbassare il quorum referendario al di sotto della soglia attuale significherebbe, però, mettere in mano ai partiti quel che - per ora - è in mano ai cittadini. Resta il problema di coinvolgerli, e secondo me - se già l'obiettivo è in sé difficile - con certi quesiti ogni speranza si azzera.


Perché di fatto la trivella non "entra" nelle vite.


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> L'affluenza era diversa anche alle politiche, o alle comunali. E questo perchè il momento del voto veniva riconosciuto fondamentale, come un diritto guadagnato col sangue della guerra civile, dopo anni di dittatura.
> *Le motivazioni che porti non mi trovano d'accordo, anche perchè  ci si deve poter esprimere proprio su responsabilità scomode*. I padri costituenti si staranno rivoltando per ben altre nefandezze, secondo me


Io invece lascerei ai referendum ben altre materie . Magari potenzialmente più "scomode" per il cittadino.


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io invece lascerei ai referendum ben altre materie . Magari potenzialmente più "scomode" per il cittadino.


Questa non è che sia comodissima, anche se chiaramente non ha una levatura etica come la decisione sulla 194 o sull'energia nucleare (a cui per qualche verso è però avvicinabile)


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Questa non è che sia comodissima, anche se chiaramente non ha una levatura etica come la decisione sulla 194 o sull'energia nucleare (a cui per qualche verso è però avvicinabile)


Ma certo che è scomoda.

Ricordati che le varie responsabilità che insorgono in tema di impatto ambientale si riversano in larga percentuale in una dimensione sovranazionale. Tutto eh, oramai, ha valenza internazionale: ma certe materie sono praticamente sotto stretto "controllo" internazionale. Quella dell'ambiente è una di queste.

E ora domandati se sta cosa (l'UE, e non solo, che ci fa il culo) è materia più consona ai singoli cittadini italiani ovvero alla politica che ci rappresenta, e non solo in Europa.

E' il solito scaricabarile. Finto, per giunta, perché appunto il quorum non ci sarà. Ma intanto ci si prova e si PERDE tempo. E si prendono alibi per futuri pasticci.

Il solito, insomma


----------



## brenin (13 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Questa non è che sia comodissima, anche se chiaramente non ha una levatura etica come la decisione sulla 194 o sull'energia nucleare (a cui per qualche verso è però avvicinabile)


Prendo spunto dal referendum che allora si fece sull'energia nucleare facendo una considerazione e cioè che sarebbe auspicabile evitare referendum nel periodo immediatamente o di poco successivo a fatti/tragedie avvenute ( Chernobyl ) in questo caso. Fermo restando che da dove abito io, e come me tutto il Nord Italia, siamo a meno di 200 km in linea d'aria dalle centrali svizzere e francesi ( tra l'altro nostri "fornitori" .... ).


----------



## spleen (13 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Bè, insomma.... Pure nel 1990 dei cacciatori non gliene è fregato niente a nessuno.
> 
> Se è solo la differente coscienza civica che vogliamo scomodare.
> 
> ...


Non sono mica tanto convinto sai.
Non entra nelle vite perchè c'è la volontà di chiudere gli occhi, di demandarea agli altri, a procastinare.
Uno che abita a Venezia e ogni anno ha a che fare con la casa che gli affonda un po' di più a causa della subsidenza che provocano le trivelle. Uno che perde il posto di lavoro in piattaforma, noi tutti che ci fermiamo alla pompa di benzina o che semplicemente scegliamo una auto ibrida e via dicendo, stili di vita si direbbe.

Dobbiamo imparare che non esistono comportamenti neutrali o scelte che più o meno direttamente non ci riguardino.
E se come ho già detto, i nostri politici non nutrono in noi nessuna fiducia, ed è reciproco, dobbiamo anche tenere conto che fare delle scelte non è opzionale.
Altrimenti che cavolo ci lamentiamo a fare?


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Prendo spunto dal referendum che allora si fece sull'energia nucleare facendo una considerazione *e cioè che sarebbe auspicabile evitare referendum nel periodo immediatamente o di poco successivo a fatti/tragedie avvenute* ( Chernobyl ) in questo caso. Fermo restando che da dove abito io, e come me tutto il Nord Italia, siamo a meno di 200 km in linea d'aria dalle centrali svizzere e francesi ( tra l'altro nostri "fornitori" .... ).


Ti do ragione. Resterei comunque contrario all'uso dell'energia nucleare per diversi motivi, ma l'onda emotiva non aiuta a ragionare liberamente.


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma certo che è scomoda.
> 
> Ricordati che le varie responsabilità che insorgono in tema di impatto ambientale si riversano in larga percentuale in una dimensione sovranazionale. Tutto eh, oramai, ha valenza internazionale: ma certe materie sono praticamente sotto stretto "controllo" internazionale. Quella dell'ambiente è una di queste.
> 
> ...


Finto e costoso, centinaia di milioni di euro buttati al cesso proprio per non raggiungere il quorum. Perchè sarebbe bastato accorpare il referendum alle prossime elezioni amministrative. Ma no, il governo ha pensato bene di farlo ad aprile... solo questo dovrebbe bastare a far capire che chi sta ora a palazzo Chigi è perfettamente organico al vecchio satiro, suo padre putativo.


----------



## brenin (13 Aprile 2016)

*Il referendum in Italia: 70 consultazioni, dalla nascita della Repubblica alle trivel*

In tema di referendum, qui : http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...scita-della-repubblica-alle-trivelle/2591896/

si può trovare un articolo/cronistoria ( ed altri dati statistici ) di tutti i referendum svoltisi in Italia dal dopo guerra ad oggi.


----------



## Falcor (13 Aprile 2016)

Io andrò a votare ma non so ancora bene cosa votare. Ero orientato al NO ma voglio documentarmi meglio.


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non sono mica tanto convinto sai.
> *Non entra nelle vite perchè c'è la volontà di chiudere gli occhi, di demandarea agli altri, a procastinare.*
> Uno che abita a Venezia e ogni anno ha a che fare con la casa che gli affonda un po' di più a causa della subsidenza che provocano le trivelle. Uno che perde il posto di lavoro in piattaforma, noi tutti che ci fermiamo alla pompa di benzina o che semplicemente scegliamo una auto ibrida e via dicendo, stili di vita si direbbe.
> 
> ...



Carissimo spleen, 

Un referendum può essere lo strumento per regolamentare questa materia? No.
E solo per decidere SE regolamentarla? Neppure.
Tu realmente - da cittadino - sapresti tracciare un rapporto rischi/benefici sulla materia, e quindi decidere almeno trivella sì/trivella no?
O non credi che sia un discorso da demandare - questo sì effettivamente - a tecnici?

Per questo non mi sento menefreghista.

Io non vado a votare su una roba che non conosco perché - questa volta veramente - non sono e non sarei in grado di conoscere.

Spero solo che l'UE, e tutte le sovrastrutture a ciò deputate a livello sovranazionale - ci facciano il culo abbastanza. Così che almeno dopo lo spreco di soldi (non solo per il referendum che andrà buco) sulla questione vengano interpellati tecnici minimamente competenti.


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Carissimo spleen,
> 
> *Un referendum può essere lo strumento per regolamentare questa materia? No.
> E solo per decidere SE regolamentarla? Neppure.*
> ...


Però, ammesso che questo sia vero, dovrebbe valere anche per il nucleare, l'acqua pubblica e altri temi... il referendum non è lo strumento più adatto, ma permette almeno un minimo potere decisionale (spesso poi tradito) ai cittadini.


----------



## Falcor (13 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io non vado a votare su una roba che non conosco perché - questa volta veramente - non sono e non sarei in grado di conoscere.


Qui la vedo diversamente. Intanto si va a votare e si permette di raggiungere il quorum affinché chi vota secondo coscienza o con cognizione di causa veda sensata la sua scelta di voto.

Il voto è un dovere anche se si decide di votare scheda bianca o non esprimere una scelta.


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Però, ammesso che questo sia vero, *dovrebbe valere anche per *il nucleare, l'acqua pubblica e altri temi... *il referendum non è lo strumento più adatto*, ma permette almeno un minimo potere decisionale (spesso poi tradito) ai cittadini.


.... come dire che un tradimento si legittima con altri precedenti 

Un referendum dovrebbe essere un referendum. Popolare. Cioè alla portata del cittadino. Diversamente è un tradimento.

Vuoi il divorzio (che comporta la cessazione degli effetti civili del matrimonio): sì o no? Se sì, io legislatore lo regolamenterò. Ma intanto - se ti informi - tu sei MATERIALMENTE in grado (anche da non tecnico) di prevedere le conseguenze della tua scelta. Che appunto consistono nel far cessare determinati effetti civili, e precisamente quelli che - da codice civile - scaturiscono dal matrimonio. E magari non ne coglierai ogni singola sfumatura. Ma avrai, se ti vorrai informare anche mediante una lettura del codice civile, una discreta visione d'insieme.

Tu che dici "trivelle sì"... sei in grado di dire cosa comportano? 

Questo referendum - in materia da tecnici - è un tradimento in piena regola. Io francamente me ne sto fuori.


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Qui la vedo diversamente. Intanto si va a votare e si permette di raggiungere il quorum affinché chi vota secondo coscienza o con cognizione di causa veda sensata la sua scelta di voto.
> 
> Il voto è un dovere anche se si decide di votare scheda bianca o non esprimere una scelta.



E' il bello della democrazia


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> .... *come dire che un tradimento si legittima con altri precedenti *
> 
> Un referendum dovrebbe essere un referendum. Popolare. Cioè alla portata del cittadino. Diversamente è un tradimento.
> 
> ...


Non dico questo, ma dico che se questo tema non è referendario non lo erano nemmeno gli altri citati 
A mio avviso, però, non esiste tema di rilevanza pubblica che non possa essere soggetto a referendum abrogativo. Basta spiegare bene la materia del contendere... a volte è complessa, come la fecondazione eterologa, ma a me pare giusto che una volta superato il cancello dell'ammissibilità, i cittadini possano esprimersi su tutto.
Vogliamo allora parlare dell'interruzione di gravidanza? Tema spinosissimo, e con aspetti etici biologici religiosi di una complessità profonda. 
Tu che dici "aborto si" sei in grado di dire cosa comporta? Mi sembra appena più complesso di una trivella


----------



## spleen (13 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Carissimo spleen,
> 
> Un referendum può essere lo strumento per regolamentare questa materia? No.
> E solo per decidere SE regolamentarla? Neppure.
> ...





Nobody ha detto:


> Però, ammesso che questo sia vero, dovrebbe valere anche per il nucleare, l'acqua pubblica e altri temi... il referendum non è lo strumento più adatto, *ma permette almeno un minimo potere decisionale* (spesso poi tradito) ai cittadini.


Infatti il referendum ha solo valore di indirizzo, ed è chiarissima per me sta cosa. E' logico che il comune cittadino non ha competenza per decidere dei dettagli ma stabilire la strada si. (Anzi è doveroso direi).
Se poi parliamo dell' abuso dell' istituto referendario, potrei essere in linea di massima anche d'accordo. 
Purchè (mi ripeto) l'astensionismo non sia un modo per lavarsi le mani delle faccende che riteniamo non interessino, e che spesso ci tornano addosso con gli interessi.
Mi permetto di osservare un'altra cosa sulla quale si fa spesso confusione: Le questioni di carattere politico non sono mai "tecniche" ma di indirizzo. Scommettiamo che se interpelliamo 200 tecnici sulla faccenda ognuno esprimerà un parere differente e sempre improntato sul suo sponsor politico o su quello che è il suo credo ideologico? I dati si possono sempre manipolare o ignorare, ricordiamocelo, in fatto di opinioni non esistono verità incortovertibili o dati tecnici assoluti, perchè devono essere tutti letti sulla base di persieri o indirizzi.
E comunque Foglia, il mio non voleva certo essere un atto d'accusa, è un discorso in generale, non so' se mi sono spiegato.


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> *Non dico questo, ma dico che se questo tema non è referendario non lo erano nemmeno gli altri citati*
> A mio avviso, però, non esiste tema di rilevanza pubblica che non possa essere soggetto a referendum abrogativo. *Basta spiegare bene la materia del contendere*... a volte è complessa, come la fecondazione eterologa, ma a me pare giusto che una volta superato il cancello dell'ammissibilità, i cittadini possano esprimersi su tutto.
> Vogliamo allora parlare dell'interruzione di gravidanza? Tema spinosissimo, e con aspetti etici biologici religiosi di una complessità profonda.
> *Tu che dici "aborto si" sei in grado di dire cosa comporta? Mi sembra appena più complesso di una trivella *


Confondi il livello psicologico/morale con il livello referendario. A livello referendario tutti (compresi gli uomini) sono in grado di dire cosa è un aborto. 

Sul primo grassetto: e allora ripeto - legittimiamo un tradimento con altri precedenti? 

Come "spieghi" una simile materia del contendere? Visto che non lo sanno ancora nemmeno loro......


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Confondi il livello psicologico/morale con il livello referendario. A livello referendario tutti (compresi gli uomini) sono in grado di dire cosa è un aborto.
> 
> Sul primo grassetto: e allora ripeto - legittimiamo un tradimento con altri precedenti?
> 
> Come "spieghi" una simile materia del contendere? Visto che non lo sanno ancora nemmeno loro......


Non confondo, mi limito a rispondere alla domanda per come l'hai posta tu  se è difficile comprendere le implicazioni di una trivella, figuriamoci quello che ho citato io. E comunque, quasi nessuno oggi è ancora in grado di dire cosa è realmente un aborto... quantomeno, non con la stessa sicurezza di cosa sia una trivella 
Eppure, è sacrosanto che ci sia stato un referendum sul tema. Anzi, a mio avviso, più è complessa la materia del contendere, più è utile un'indicazione dei cittadini.


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non confondo, mi limito a rispondere alla domanda per come l'hai posta tu  se è difficile comprendere le implicazioni di una trivella, figuriamoci quello che ho citato io. E comunque, quasi nessuno oggi è ancora in grado di dire cosa è realmente un aborto... quantomeno, non con la stessa sicurezza di cosa sia una trivella
> Eppure, è sacrosanto che ci sia stato un referendum sul tema. Anzi, a mio avviso, più è complessa la materia del contendere, più è utile un'indicazione dei cittadini.


Tu non sai, a livello referendario, le conseguenze di un aborto?
Le trovi più incomprensibili delle conseguenze delle trivellazioni?

No, dai.

Non stiamo parlando dell'universo interiore


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti il referendum ha solo valore di indirizzo, ed è chiarissima per me sta cosa. *E' logico che il comune cittadino non ha competenza per decidere dei dettagli ma stabilire la strada si. *(Anzi è doveroso direi).
> Se poi parliamo dell' abuso dell' istituto referendario, potrei essere in linea di massima anche d'accordo.
> Purchè (mi ripeto) l'astensionismo non sia un modo per lavarsi le mani delle faccende che riteniamo non interessino, e che spesso ci tornano addosso con gli interessi.
> Mi permetto di osservare un'altra cosa sulla quale si fa spesso confusione: Le questioni di carattere politico non sono mai "tecniche" ma di indirizzo. *Scommettiamo che se interpelliamo 200 tecnici sulla faccenda ognuno esprimerà un parere differente e sempre improntato sul suo sponsor politico o su quello che è il suo credo ideologico? I dati si possono sempre manipolare o ignorare, ricordiamocelo, in fatto di opinioni non esistono verità incortovertibili o dati tecnici assoluti, perchè devono essere tutti letti sulla base di persieri o indirizzi.*
> E comunque Foglia, il mio non voleva certo essere un atto d'accusa, è un discorso in generale, non so' se mi sono spiegato.


Responsabilità a volte vuol dire anche demandare compiti verso i quali siamo incompetenti.

Come faccio a stabilire una strada alla cieca? Che facciano i tecnici, e si piglino pure le responsabilità che tu dici


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tu non sai, a livello referendario, le conseguenze di un aborto?
> Le trovi più incomprensibili delle conseguenze delle trivellazioni?
> 
> No, dai.
> ...


A livello referendario? Interrompe la gravidanza.
Le trivelle? Interrompe il rinnovo di una concessione scaduta. Non facciamolo apparire più complesso di quello che è. Perchè non si sta parlando di meccanica quantistica


----------



## spleen (13 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Responsabilità a volte vuol dire anche demandare compiti verso i quali siamo incompetenti.
> 
> Come faccio a stabilire una strada alla cieca? Che facciano i tecnici, *e si piglino pure le responsabilità* che tu dici


Conosci qualcuno che si sia preso le responsabilità delle sue decisioni in politica?


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> A livello referendario? *Interrompe la gravidanza*.
> Le trivelle? *Interrompe il rinnovo di una concessione scaduta*. Non facciamolo apparire più complesso di quello che è. Perchè non si sta parlando di meccanica quantistica


Gravidanza vs rinnovo di concessione scaduta.
Quale delle due "interruzioni" ti pare possa "entrare" direttamente nella vita dei cittadini?

Non rispondermi entrambe


----------



## spleen (13 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> A livello referendario? Interrompe la gravidanza.
> Le trivelle? Interrompe il rinnovo di una concessione scaduta. Non facciamolo apparire più complesso di quello che è. Perchè non si sta parlando di meccanica quantistica


Quoto, non dobbiamo decidere di bosoni.


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Conosci qualcuno che si sia preso le responsabilità delle sue decisioni in politica?


Politico magari no. Tecnici scrupolosi ne conosco. 
Che vi devo dire?

Che è meglio che decidiamo noi ignoranti (nel senso che legittimamente ignoriamo)? E che lo facciamo magari pure a quorum "limato", così che pochi (ignoranti) suppliscano alla irresponsabilità dei politici?

Io non lo dico, poi ripeto: è il bello della democrazia. Frase che peraltro di solito in pochi contraddicono


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Gravidanza vs rinnovo di concessione scaduta.
> Quale delle due "interruzioni" ti pare possa "entrare" direttamente nella vita dei cittadini?
> 
> Non rispondermi entrambe


Esistono temi più o meno importanti, ma tu prima parlavi di complessità dell'argomento.
Seconda cosa, dando per scontato quanto sopra, secondo me anche un argomento di minor rilevanza (e non voglio entrare nel merito di questa classifica), merita di essere indirizzato dal parere dei cittadini. Sarebbe tra l'altro stato a costo quasi zero se fosse stato associato alle amministrative.


----------



## brenin (13 Aprile 2016)

Vado indietro nel tempo, all'esito di alcuni referendum abrogativi per alcuni ministeri, ad esempio :
-  ministero dell'agricoltura ( mai attuata )
- ministero del turismo e dello spettacolo ( idem )

e poi

- responsabilità civile dei giudici ( idem )

solo per citarne alcuni.
Ho il sentore ( per non dire convenzione ) che i polticanti dei vari esiti referendari non si preoccupino più di tanto nella misura in cui il loro scopo principale è :
- salvare/mantenere  la poltrona ;
- tutelare l'entourage 
- consentire il proseguimento dello status quo ( fonte di reddito ) già a monte definito ( e condiviso ) da tutti.

A parte i casi eclatanti di aborto e divorzio ( nei quali,visti anche gli anni "caldi" in cui si  svolsero, si sarebbero trovate le masse di cittadini in piazza difficilmente "gestibili" ) sono sempre stati capaci di trovare l'escamotage per aggirare il voto popolare. Per cui, fermo e restando che andrò a votare, sono certo che l'effettiva volontà popolare sarà eventualmente soddisfatta ( o raggirata ) solo in funzione di un preciso tornaconto ( sia esso politico o finanziario ) .


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto, non dobbiamo decidere di bosoni.


ma infatti  Vogliamo rinnovare 'ste concessioni oppure no? Non è complicatissimo :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Politico magari no. Tecnici scrupolosi ne conosco.
> Che vi devo dire?
> 
> *Che è meglio che decidiamo noi ignoranti (nel senso che legittimamente ignoriamo)? *E che lo facciamo magari pure a quorum "limato", così che pochi (ignoranti) suppliscano alla irresponsabilità dei politici?
> ...


E' la democrazia, bellezza  Informiamoci, e poi votiamo... invece di demandare.


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Esistono temi più o meno importanti, ma tu *prima* parlavi di *complessità dell'argomento*.
> Seconda cosa, dando per scontato quanto sopra, secondo me anche un argomento di minor rilevanza (e non voglio entrare nel merito di questa classifica), merita di essere indirizzato dal parere dei cittadini. Sarebbe tra l'altro stato a costo quasi zero se fosse stato associato alle amministrative.



Ne parlavo ancora. Sai dirmi cosa comporta il rinnovo di sta concessione? Io non lo so dire.

A grandi linee so cosa comporta l'interruzione di una gravidanza. A livello "tecnico", ripeto. Che il livello morale è già un voto.


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> *E' la democrazia*, bellezza  Informiamoci, e poi votiamo... invece di demandare.


Fosse quella la democrazia saremmo allo sbando uguale, ma almeno non avremmo quella manica di irresponsabili che ce lo mettono in quel posto  .

E con questa chiudo


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ne parlavo ancora. *Sai dirmi cosa comporta il rinnovo di sta concessione? Io non lo so dire*.
> 
> A grandi linee so cosa comporta l'interruzione di una gravidanza. A livello "tecnico", ripeto. Che il livello morale è già un voto.


Beh da ciò che ho capito, la compagnia potrà continuare ad estrarre fino all'esaurimento del pozzo in questione.


----------



## disincantata (13 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Beh da ciò che ho capito, la compagnia potrà continuare ad estrarre fino all'esaurimento del pozzo in questione.


Esatto.  Non piu' rinnovi ma licenza eterna se passasse il no o senza quorum.


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Beh da ciò che ho capito, la compagnia potrà continuare ad estrarre fino all'esaurimento del pozzo in questione.


Chiedo venia... non mi esimo dal risponderti.  

E detto così, senza capirne le implicazioni tecniche, il cittadino qualunque non dovrebbe rispondere "e chissenefrega"?


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Chiedo venia... non mi esimo dal risponderti.
> 
> E detto così, senza capirne le implicazioni tecniche, il cittadino qualunque non dovrebbe rispondere "e chissenefrega"?


Senza diventare un esperto di tecniche estrattive, potrebbe staccarsi un'oretta da uozapp o da feisbuc e usare la rete per farsi uno straccio di opinione 
Poi per carità... può pure fregarsense e continuare a lamentarsi di tutto facendo la fila dal medico o alle poste


----------



## bettypage (14 Aprile 2016)

Io non capisco come si possa demandare la scelta di decidere su un bene pubblico. Alla fine si sta solo chiedendo di abrogare una deroga introdotta da renzi ad una legge buona fatta da Berlusconi. Si sta chiedendo di non concedere il rinnovo delle concessioni alle trivelle entro le 12miglia . Come a dire giacchè avete cominciato prima della legge potete continuare, solo voi peraltro. Possiamo anche discutere su come si procastina all infinito la bonifica delle piattaforme già di per se obsolete. Pensare che le questioni ambientali non ci tocchino è come pensare che non ci tocca il futuro dei nostri figli.


----------



## Foglia (14 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Senza diventare un esperto di tecniche estrattive, potrebbe staccarsi un'oretta da uozapp o da feisbuc e usare la rete per farsi *uno straccio di opinione *
> Poi per carità... può pure fregarsense e continuare a lamentarsi di tutto facendo la fila dal medico o alle poste





bettypage ha detto:


> Io non capisco come si possa demandare la scelta di decidere su un bene pubblico. Alla fine si sta solo chiedendo di abrogare una deroga introdotta da renzi ad una legge buona fatta da Berlusconi. Si sta chiedendo di non concedere il rinnovo delle concessioni alle trivelle entro le 12miglia . Come a dire giacchè avete cominciato prima della legge potete continuare, solo voi peraltro. Possiamo anche discutere su come si procastina all infinito la bonifica delle piattaforme già di per se obsolete. *Pensare che le questioni ambientali non ci tocchino è come pensare che non ci tocca il futuro dei nostri figli*.



Io anziché dovermi fare "uno straccio di opinione" - che "straccio" appunto sarebbe - preferirei che a decidere fosse chi di dovere supportato da validi tecnici. Con rapporti rischi/benefivi alla mano su una simile materia si ragiona. Diversamente secondo me si spara a caso. E si va al voto con "opinioni stracciate", per l'appunto, non essendo la materia di facile dominio popolare, per la sua profonda tecnicità.


Betty: mai detto che le questioni ambientali "non ci toccano". Anche se sono malata, la malattia "mi tocca". Il guaio è se provo a curare da me patologie - evidentemente diverse da un raffreddore - che non sono in grado di curare se non con l'ausilio del medico.

E in questo senso la trivella "non entra" nella vita dei cittadini. Non la coinvolge in maniera "attiva" direttamente, pur riguardandola da molto vicino.

Altra cosa credo sarebbe stata se ci avessero mandato al referendum fornendo dei dati chiari. Non è che sia impossibile prevedere le conseguenze a livello di impatto ambientale. Né quelle opposte - di dismissione della concessione. Ma questi dati non si "googlano" da internet.

E aggiungo... credo che sarebbero comunque dati di difficile lettura per un non addetto ai lavori.


----------



## Foglia (14 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io non capisco come si possa demandare la scelta di decidere su un bene pubblico. Alla fine si sta solo chiedendo di abrogare una deroga introdotta da renzi ad una legge buona fatta da Berlusconi. Si sta chiedendo di non concedere il rinnovo delle concessioni alle trivelle entro le 12miglia . *Come a dire giacchè avete cominciato prima della legge potete continuare, solo voi peraltro.* Possiamo anche discutere su come si procastina all infinito la bonifica delle piattaforme già di per se obsolete. Pensare che le questioni ambientali non ci tocchino è come pensare che non ci tocca il futuro dei nostri figli.


Da giurista - e ragionando per principi - ti posso dire che sarebbe assai più deleterio se ci dovessimo uniformare in via retroattiva ogniqualvolta le leggi cambiano


----------



## bettypage (14 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io anziché dovermi fare "uno straccio di opinione" - che "straccio" appunto sarebbe - preferirei che a decidere fosse chi di dovere supportato da validi tecnici. Con rapporti rischi/benefivi alla mano su una simile materia si ragiona. Diversamente secondo me si spara a caso. E si va al voto con "opinioni stracciate", per l'appunto, non essendo la materia di facile dominio popolare, per la sua profonda tecnicità.
> 
> 
> Betty: mai detto che le questioni ambientali "non ci toccano". Anche se sono malata, la malattia "mi tocca". Il guaio è se provo a curare da me patologie - evidentemente diverse da un raffreddore - che non sono in grado di curare se non con l'ausilio del medico.
> ...


Foglia io credo che si ha talmentw tanta informazione e controinformazione che con un po' di buona volontà un'opinione te la fai. Non si sta chiedendo di esprimersi pro contro trivella, anche se è indubbio che vi sarà una lettura politica su gli indirizzi di politiche energetiche da intraprendere. Si sta chiedendo se a fronte di una legge che già esiste, fatta a seguito del disastroso incedio scoppiato in messico, sia ammissibile chiudere un occhio per chi già trivellava prima della legge. 
I dati relativi all impatto ambientale non si trovano perchè incredibilmente sono carenti. Dati alla mano 42 su 88 piattaforme  sono antecedenti al 1986, anno in cui si è istituito l obbligo del Via(valutazione impatto ambientale). Ovvero la metà delle piattaforme entro le 12 miglia non hanno nessuna valutazione. Cè da chiedersi poi perchè a chiderne l abrogazione siano state le Regioni che putacaso scoppiasse un incidente si troverebbero a gestire il problema in casa. Risultano evidentemente meno interessate regioni che non sono coinvolte direttamente. E di conseguenza noto che chi ha la trivella sotto casa si sta attivando maggiormente a capirci qualcosa. Vorrei un confronto con chi voterà no però


----------



## Foglia (14 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Foglia io credo che si ha talmentw tanta informazione e controinformazione che con un po' di buona volontà un'opinione te la fai. Non si sta chiedendo di esprimersi pro contro trivella, anche se è indubbio che vi sarà una lettura politica su gli indirizzi di politiche energetiche da intraprendere. Si sta chiedendo se a fronte di una legge che già esiste, fatta a seguito del disastroso incedio scoppiato in messico, sia ammissibile chiudere un occhio per chi già trivellava prima della legge.
> I dati relativi all impatto ambientale non si trovano perchè incredibilmente sono carenti. *Dati alla mano 42 su 88 piattaforme  sono antecedenti al 1986, anno in cui si è istituito l obbligo del Via(valutazione impatto ambientale). Ovvero la metà delle piattaforme entro le 12 miglia non hanno nessuna valutazione*. Cè da chiedersi poi perchè a chiderne l abrogazione siano state le Regioni che putacaso scoppiasse un incidente si troverebbero a gestire il problema in casa. Risultano evidentemente meno interessate regioni che non sono coinvolte direttamente. E di conseguenza noto che chi ha la trivella sotto casa si sta attivando maggiormente a capirci qualcosa. Vorrei un confronto con chi voterà no però



Hai preso questi dati da un sito di parte: però almeno diciamo che (dalla medesima fonte) parrebbe che ste 42 piattaforme siano inattive, per manutenzione o altro.

E comunque: mandiamo a casa migliaia di lavoratori perché MANCA il Via? Cioè... non è che il Via dà risultanze negative. Manca. O magari prima di chiudere baracca e burattini proviamo a fare due verifiche? 

Capisco perfettamente che a livello amministrativo di fronte ad una potenziale minaccia ambientale (e alle multe della UE e non solo) e a tanti sbattimenti si tenda ad eliminare alla radice il problema (così è più facile) e tanto peggio per chi resta disoccupato.

Essì... è corretto che la responsabilità se la prenda il cittadino "dal basso" 

Il fatto che poi sia stata emanata una legge che regolamenta la distanza rende ghiotta l'occasione di farla agire addirittura in via retroattiva: e via, verso nuovi orizzonti all'itagliana :up:


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Da giurista - e ragionando per principi - ti posso dire *che sarebbe assai più deleterio se ci dovessimo uniformare in via retroattiva ogniqualvolta le leggi cambiano*


si, sarebbe terribile


----------



## spleen (14 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Hai preso questi dati da un sito di parte: però almeno diciamo che (dalla medesima fonte) parrebbe che ste 42 piattaforme siano inattive, per manutenzione o altro.
> 
> E comunque: mandiamo a casa migliaia di lavoratori perché MANCA il Via? Cioè... non è che il Via dà risultanze negative. Manca. O magari prima di chiudere baracca e burattini proviamo a fare due verifiche?
> 
> ...


Foglia, ovviamente tu sei libera di fare e pensarla come ti pare, e ci mancherebbe, vorrei solo farti notare una cosa che secondo me è pericolosa: Delegittimarsi per una scelta di carattere tecnico (dici tu) di indirizzo invece (dico io) potrebbe aprire la strada ad una considerazione di carattere politico secondo la quale esistono persone "abilitate" ad esprimersi e altre no, per cultura specifica, oggi, domani come in passato per censo o per altre discriminanti. E a sto punto davvero la democrazia va a farsi benedire.
Inoltre, se non ti ritieni in grado di esprimerti su questa cosa, non capisco che senso abbia criticare le iniziative della politica in campo di economia, scelte etiche sulla ricerca, ed altro, per esempio, quando solo pochi di noi sono scienziati o economisti.
Un aspetto fondante della democrazia è il suffragio universale proprio perchè un assioma definisce -tutti- i cittadini in grado di esprimersi.


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Foglia, ovviamente tu sei libera di fare e pensarla come ti pare, e ci mancherebbe, vorrei solo farti notare una cosa che secondo me è pericolosa: Delegittimarsi per una scelta di carattere tecnico (dici tu) di indirizzo invece (dico io) potrebbe aprire la strada ad una considerazione di carattere politico secondo la quale esistono persone "abilitate" ad esprimersi e altre no, per cultura specifica, oggi, domani come in passato per censo o per altre discriminanti. E a sto punto davvero la democrazia va a farsi benedire.
> Inoltre, se non ti ritieni in grado di esprimerti su questa cosa, non capisco che senso abbia criticare le iniziative della politica in campo di economia, scelte etiche sulla ricerca, ed altro, per esempio, quando solo pochi di noi sono scienziati o economisti.
> *Un aspetto fondante della democrazia è il suffragio universale proprio perchè un assioma definisce -tutti- i cittadini in grado di esprimersi*.


oddio, a volte a me piacerebbe l'idea di una "patente di voto" da conseguire a 18 anni e da rinnovare periodicamente


----------



## spleen (14 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> oddio, a volte a me piacerebbe l'idea di una "patente di voto" da conseguire a 18 anni e da rinnovare periodicamente


Piacerebbe a molti, anche a me, ma non è mai stata fatta perchè concedere le "patenti" forma una oligarchia. I padri costituenti questa cosa l'avevano capita benissimo.


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Piacerebbe a molti, anche a me, ma non è mai stata fatta perchè concedere le "patenti" forma una oligarchia. I padri costituenti questa cosa l'avevano capita benissimo.


Sai che idea ho? Il diritto di voto da guadagnare, dimostrando di tenere al proprio paese... conseguirlo dopo un periodo (sei mesi, un anno) da dedicare allo stato, scegliendo un campo in cui svolgerlo... cura dell'ambiente, difesa, cultura, assistenza agli anziani... cose del genere.


----------



## bettypage (14 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Hai preso questi dati da un sito di parte: però almeno diciamo che (dalla medesima fonte) parrebbe che ste 42 piattaforme siano inattive, per manutenzione o altro.
> 
> E comunque: mandiamo a casa migliaia di lavoratori perché MANCA il Via? Cioè... non è che il Via dà risultanze negative. Manca. O magari prima di chiudere baracca e burattini proviamo a fare due verifiche?
> 
> ...


Ma guarda che i dati dono quelli. Sulla retroattività è vero il contrario. Si è fatto una deroga per rinnovare all infininito dell concessioni già esistenti che invece decadrebbero e implicherebbero lo smaltimento delle piattaforme. Sui posti di lavoro a rischio i dati sono incerti perchè difficile calcore quelli dell indotto. Su piattaforma sono circa 3000. Con l indotto chi parla di 13000 chi di 9000.  stiamo facendo un referendum per dare una data certa alla scadenza di concessioni,per altro pochissime. Se poi volessimo parlare anche delle royalities che grazie alla franchihia non versano neanche...


----------



## spleen (14 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sai che idea ho? Il diritto di voto da guadagnare, dimostrando di tenere al proprio paese... conseguirlo dopo un periodo (sei mesi, un anno) da dedicare allo stato, scegliendo un campo in cui svolgerlo... cura dell'ambiente, difesa, cultura, assistenza agli anziani... cose del genere.


Una volta c'era il servizio militare, i romani avevano il cursus ... etc. Il problema è che c'e gente che tiene al proprio paese anche se non puo fare quel servizio perchè magari è indispensabile al sostentamento della sua famiglia, o forse solo perchè ha dei problemi fisici. Porre dei criteri perchè solo alcuni decidano per tutti, questo è il vero punto .....


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Una volta c'era il servizio militare, i romani avevano il cursus ... etc. Il problema è che c'e gente che tiene al proprio paese anche se non puo fare quel servizio *perchè magari è indispensabile al sostentamento della sua famiglia, o forse solo perchè ha dei problemi fisici*. Porre dei criteri perchè solo alcuni decidano per tutti, questo è il vero punto .....


si potrebbero studiare delle alternative o delle esenzioni...  si, l'idea è simile a quella romana, estendendola a tutti i servizi a libera scelta secondo le proprie inclinazioni e possibilità, e non solo a quello militare


----------



## spleen (14 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> si potrebbero studiare delle alternative o delle esenzioni...  si, l'idea è simile a quella romana, estendendola a tutti i servizi a libera scelta secondo le proprie inclinazioni e possibilità, e non solo a quello militare


A Roma era quella militare, ricordo di aver letto di un giovane politico, di una piccola famiglia della nobiltà decaduta a cui fu affidato il governatorato di una provincia in subbuglio, tanto per levarselo dalle palle da Roma, per via di suo zio .... ma oggi non abbiamo una Gallia da conquistare, nè un impero e certo nessuno di noi è Giulio Cesare....


----------



## Foglia (14 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma guarda che i dati dono quelli. Sulla retroattività è vero il contrario. Si è fatto una deroga per rinnovare all infininito dell concessioni già esistenti che invece decadrebbero e implicherebbero lo smaltimento delle piattaforme. Sui posti di lavoro a rischio i dati sono incerti perchè difficile calcore quelli dell indotto. Su piattaforma sono circa 3000. Con l indotto chi parla di 13000 chi di 9000.  stiamo facendo un referendum per dare una data certa alla scadenza di concessioni,per altro pochissime. *Se poi volessimo parlare anche delle royalities che grazie alla franchihia non versano neanche*...



... se ne volessimo parlare andremmo direttamente a leggere qui 

http://www.internazionale.it/opinione/marina-forti/2016/04/12/dubbi-risposte-referendum-trivelle


... a leggerlo mi è preso male, malissimo.

Una domanda per chi la sa: ma ste 88 piattaforme "incriminate".... a che distanza stanno? Cioè.... stanno a 1 o a 11 miglia? Qualcuno ne ha idea?


----------



## brenin (14 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> ... se ne volessimo parlare andremmo direttamente a leggere qui
> 
> http://www.internazionale.it/opinione/marina-forti/2016/04/12/dubbi-risposte-referendum-trivelle
> 
> ...


Qui : http://www.ecoblog.it/tag/mappa-piattaforme-petrolifere-italia

o qui : http://unmig.sviluppoeconomico.gov.it/unmig/strutturemarine/carta.asp

trovi la mappa con anche le distanze dalla costa e tanti altri dettagli.


----------



## Foglia (14 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Foglia, ovviamente tu sei libera di fare e pensarla come ti pare, e ci mancherebbe, vorrei solo farti notare una cosa che secondo me è pericolosa: *Delegittimarsi per una scelta di carattere tecnico (dici tu) di indirizzo invece (dico io) potrebbe aprire la strada ad una considerazione di carattere politico secondo la quale esistono persone "abilitate" ad esprimersi e altre no*, per cultura specifica, oggi, domani come in passato per censo o per altre discriminanti. E a sto punto davvero la democrazia va a farsi benedire.
> Inoltre, se non ti ritieni in grado di esprimerti su questa cosa, *non capisco che senso abbia criticare le iniziative della politica in campo di economia, scelte etiche sulla ricerca, ed altro, per esempio, quando solo pochi di noi sono scienziati o economisti.*
> Un aspetto fondante della democrazia è il suffragio universale proprio perchè un assioma definisce -tutti- i cittadini in grado di esprimersi.


Primo grassetto: mah... quando anche devo tagliandare la macchina vado dal meccanico. Senza sentirmi delegittimata. Mi sentirei presa in giro se il meccanico mi dicesse "faccia Lei". O peggio, come capita.

Vale per tutti gli ambiti dove non ho competenze. Non vedo perché pasticciare proprio in politica.


Secondo grassetto: infatti non critico le scelte. Caso mai i risultati 

E... visto che tiri in ballo l'etica... se fai caso l'etica è sempre demandata agli ordini professionali. Più tecnici di così....


----------



## spleen (14 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Primo grassetto: mah... quando anche devo tagliandare la macchina vado dal meccanico. Senza sentirmi delegittimata. Mi sentirei presa in giro se il meccanico mi dicesse "faccia Lei". O peggio, come capita.
> 
> Vale per tutti gli ambiti dove non ho competenze. Non vedo perché pasticciare proprio in politica.
> 
> ...


Già, come l'eterloga e il trattamento degli embrioni nelle leggi di berlusconiana memoria.


----------



## Foglia (14 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Qui : http://www.ecoblog.it/tag/mappa-piattaforme-petrolifere-italia
> 
> *trovi la mappa con anche le distanze dalla costa e tanti altri dettagli*.


Ho visto che le distanze possono essere pure ben inferiori ai 20 km. E' un dato in più su cui riflettere.

Grazie


----------



## brenin (14 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho visto che le distanze possono essere pure ben inferiori ai 20 km. E' un dato in più su cui riflettere.
> 
> Grazie


Ce ne sono anche a 2 km. dalla costa. Adesso sto cercando dati inerenti al costo di estrazione, e cioè se il gioco vale la candela. Perchè ho il lecito sospetto che possa essere come la storia/tragedia famosa dell'acciaio prodotto da noi che aveva costi esorbitanti....


----------



## brenin (14 Aprile 2016)

*L'ASPETTO ECONOMICO

*C'è un carattere di antieconomicità dell'operazione. L'Arabia Saudita (uno dei principali produttori di petrolio al mondo) è alle prese con la peggiore crisi a memoria d'uomo. Nell'arco dell'ultimo anno il prezzo del greggio è sceso fino ai 36 dollari e la situazione non sembra destinata a migliorare; anzi, il futuro appare assai incerto. Il mondo è sommerso dal petrolio. L'Arabia Saudita produce a pieno regime, mentre il petrolio iraniano, grazie all'abbattimento delle sanzioni, si prepara a travolgere il mercato come uno tsunami di oro nero a basso costo.
Non tutti sanno che dall'avvento delle nuove tecniche di fracking (tecnica di estrazione sviluppatasi negli Stati Uniti, che, con l'utilizzo di gettiti d'acqua sotto pressione, estrae il petrolio dalle faglie più remote) si è scatenata una guerra al ribasso nel mercato petrolifero che ha visto i prezzi del petrolio scendere sotto i 35 dollari al barile, rendendo non convenienti le estrazioni dalla Norvegia alla Russia, al Venezuela e al Mare del Nord. Studi della Rystad Energy (grossa società di consulenza nel campo oil e gas) evidenziano un prezzo medio di break even per il petrolio estratto offshore (in mare, come nel caso in questione) intorno ai 65 dollari al barile.
Ci sono, infatti, tre numeri da tenere a mente. Il pareggio fiscale: il prezzo del petrolio che permette al paese di non creare deficit pubblico. Il pareggio contabile (o più comunemente "break even"): il prezzo del petrolio necessario perché un nuovo progetto di estrazione di petrolio sia profittevole. Il costo in denaro: il prezzo del petrolio necessario perché le compagnie petrolifere mantengano operativi i progetti già esistenti.
Con un dato sul break even come quello ipotizzato, quindi, è ragionevole credere che non sarà facile coprire i costi. Ed è ancor più ragionevole, credere che per farlo si possa ricorrere al consolidato metodo all'italiana dell'assistenzialismo statale, facendo un favore, ancora una volta, alle grandi multinazionali. L'Italia, al momento, importa energia per l'80% del suo fabbisogno. Dalle trivelle, allora, arriverebbe solo una minima percentuale di questo fabbisogno.
Quindi, tralasciando dalla semplice analisi costi/benefici le esternalità di natura ambientale e confrontandoci solo sui costi diretti, la realtà attuale vede il costo di produzione a metà del valore di break even. Eppure, dai dibattiti pubblici, questa realtà economica sembra non emergere. Qual è, quindi, il senso delle trivelle sulla base dell'attuale situazione economica e del prezzo futuro del petrolio? Né è ragionevole obiettare che le trivelle creerebbero posti di lavoro, quando, ugualmente, fonti di energia "pulita" ne potrebbero prevedere in pari numero o forse anche superiore. Nell'ottica delle strategie di approvvigionamento qual è la ratio di tutto questo, quando, invece, si potrebbero dirottare gli investimenti in tecnologie alternative di lunga visione e inserite in un'ottica strategica di direzione? Sarebbe compito del Ministero dello Sviluppo Economico consigliare al governo le scelte di natura strategica da adottare per il lungo termine.
Insomma, a chi convengono le trivelle?


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> A Roma era quella militare, ricordo di aver letto di un giovane politico, di una piccola famiglia della nobiltà decaduta a cui fu affidato il governatorato di una provincia in subbuglio, tanto per levarselo dalle palle da Roma, per via di suo zio .... ma oggi non abbiamo una Gallia da conquistare, nè un impero e certo nessuno di noi è Giulio Cesare....


ma infatti dicevo... parchi da pulire, biblioteche pubbliche, assistenza agli anziani... ce ne sarebbero di cosa da fare


----------



## feather (18 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> L'Italia, al momento, importa energia per l'80% del suo fabbisogno. Dalle trivelle, allora, arriverebbe solo una minima percentuale di questo fabbisogno.


Ma infatti qui http://www.ilpost.it/2016/03/08/guida-referendum-trivellazioni-petrolio/ leggo che le trivelle entro le 12 miglia nautiche coprono il 17,6% dell'estrazione di gas italiana e il 9,1% del petrolio. Che appunto copre solo una piccola parte del fabbisogno nazionale ed è in larga parte importato.
Quindi in realtà si sta discutendo una frazione marginale del fabbisogno energetico nazionale. E per questa trascurabile parte si fa addirittura un referendum??


----------



## bettypage (18 Aprile 2016)

Ho stoppato il discorso di Renzi post esito referendum. Mi innervosisce ai massimi livelli. Penso che con Berlusconi avessimo toccato il fondo ...mi sbagliavo.
Pessimo


----------



## spleen (18 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ho stoppato il discorso di Renzi post esito referendum. Mi innervosisce ai massimi livelli. Penso che con Berlusconi avessimo toccato il fondo ...mi sbagliavo.
> Pessimo


Con buona pace di chi pensava che la consultazione non avesse un valore politico.


----------



## Nobody (18 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ho stoppato il discorso di Renzi post esito referendum. Mi innervosisce ai massimi livelli. *Penso che con Berlusconi avessimo toccato il fondo ...mi sbagliavo.*
> *Pessimo*


Concordo, per quanto si pensi di aver toccato il fondo, si può sempre riprendere la pala e continuare a scavare. 
La domenica delle salme non si udirono fucilate, il gas esilarante presidiava le strade... e il giorno dopo c'erano i segni di una pace terrificante.


----------



## brenin (18 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ho stoppato il discorso di Renzi post esito referendum. Mi innervosisce ai massimi livelli. Penso che con Berlusconi avessimo toccato il fondo ...mi sbagliavo.
> Pessimo


Concordo, ma purtroppo penso che il peggio debba ancora arrivare.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> A me sto referendum sta facendo salire l'insofferenza per ambo le parti. Ma assai.


A trivella vuol dire a manetta?


----------

